# Laugh for the day



## Guest (Jun 10, 1999)

Okay, i needed a laugh this evening--don't ya know we all need one? So here is my morning for all of you to get a laugh. As I mentioned a long while back, my daughter and I went to Denver, CO to an allergist and found out we had numerous food allergies, sugar to be one of them. Since then, I have changed our diets drastically and taking sugar out of our diets was one of the changes (much to my children's dismay). I figure we can have some sort of sugar everyonce in awhile, right? Last night, I got donuts at T & T and my daughter had two this morning with an apricot. I had to leave just a few minutes later to take my boy's overnight friend home. No sooner had I left, my cellphone was ringing. It was my daughter saying she needed some tummy medic---SPLAT! She was going to say medicine but she threw up over the phone! I said, "Oh, honey, did you throw up?" "yes, mommy, i did" so i hurriedly get home and i walk in to find this horrible mess right by the phone and my daughter sitting on the couch with a big smile on her face and she says"Gee, mommy, I feel soooooo much better!" And, of course, i am left to cleaning up the mess! We are all laughing about it this evening!!!! My girl said she will have no more donuts EVERRRRRR!!! And, of course, I am feeling real small as a mother for letting her eat those nasty little donuts!!!! ENJOY YOUR LAUGH FOR THE DAY!!!!!! Lynne


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 1999)

Wow, Lynne! You have a stronger stomach than I do. Give me poo any day, but I "don't do puke".


----------

